# opinions on my next cycle please



## shan1 (May 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if you could give me feedback on my next cycle i have put together. It is my 4th cycle and will be running it for 10weeks excluding pct time. My current bw is 224lbs 14%bf, 23 y/o, 5ft 11". Thanks in advance!  

Weeks 1-10 decca 400mg pw

Weeks 1-10 test enth 500mg pw

Weeks 1-4 dianabol 40mg ed

Weeks 1-10 nolvadex 1mg pw

Weeks 2-12 hcg 1000mg pw

Pct

Weeks 12-13 tamox 40mg ed

Weeks 12-13 clomid 100mg ed

Weeks 13-16 tamox 20mg ed

Weeks 13-16 clomid 50mg ed


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks mostly OK, although I would run test a couple weeks longer just to let the deca flush out of your system. Standard test+deca cycle would be 12 weeks test with 10 weeks deca, and then start PCT on week 14.

Also I would recommend running an AI such as arimidex or aromasin instead of nolvadex while on cycle.


----------



## shan1 (May 9, 2015)

Thank you tomahawk! I meant put put arimadex instead of nolva, using the nolva as part of pct. Cheers for the heads up on the decca/test


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

I second that about running the test longer than the DECA, also I'd maybe want to run deca for 12 weeks as it can take a while to build steam, I'd go for 12 weeks deca 400 and 14 weeks with the test, and obviously you may find yourself wanting to play around with your adex dosing I but for me on 500-600 test 0.5 mg twice per week was spot on mate, was like a dog with two dicks in bed haha


----------



## shan1 (May 9, 2015)

jointhecrazy said:


> I second that about running the test longer than the DECA, also I'd maybe want to run deca for 12 weeks as it can take a while to build steam, I'd go for 12 weeks deca 400 and 14 weeks with the test, and obviously you may find yourself wanting to play around with your adex dosing I but for me on 500-600 test 0.5 mg twice per week was spot on mate, was like a dog with two dicks in bed haha


Haha legend, cheers mate, have got the supplies supplies to keep running. Will get to 10 weeks on decca and see how i feel, cheers for the comments lads


----------

